# Thinking of majoring in Philosophy



## RandomPoster

I was interested in Philosophy, among other things in college, except chose what I deemed the most practical of my interests, Computer Science.  I would make the same choice again if given the chance.  I dropped out of school to accept a job offer in a different location.  After a succesful career in software development , I can afford to go back to school on my own dime and study what I lIke.  My question is how far will finishing my bachelor's degree in Computer Science with a minor in Mathematics go towards fullfilling requirements towards a Science of Philosophy degree?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I guess if you want to waste thousands of dollars


----------



## RandomPoster

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I guess if you want to waste thousands of dollars



  Considering that I've been wasting 1500 dollars a month on booze for the last few years and recently had a friend die of alcoholic pancreatitis, I can think of worse things I can waste my money on.


----------



## Mousterian

Have you looked in to the career prospects for a Philosophy major?
Unless you're good enough to be teaching this marginal stuff as an aside to other disciplines, it might be hard to find a job that pays anywhere near the IT level.
Of course, if it's primarily for personal development, go for it!
Somebody said, when Science displaced God as the Truth, (in the 19th century!) that philosophy has been relegated to the realm of semantics. Perhaps you might get more from a linguistics course.


----------



## RandomPoster

Mousterian said:


> Have you looked in to the career prospects for a Philosophy major?
> Unless you're good enough to be teaching this marginal stuff as an aside to other disciplines, it might be hard to find a job that pays anywhere near the IT level.
> Of course, if it's primarily for personal development, go for it!
> Somebody said, when Science displaced God as the Truth, (in the 19th century!) that philosophy has been relegated to the realm of semantics. Perhaps you might get more from a linguistics course.



  I assure you, I have no intention of quitiing my day job in order to pursue this.  I still love developing software and have no plans of walking away from it.  I have simply always been passionate about the roots of Philosophy and also happen to have a fondness for the much maligned, idealistic philosophy from the early to mid 20th century known as Logical Positivism.


----------



## BULLDOG

RandomPoster said:


> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked in to the career prospects for a Philosophy major?
> Unless you're good enough to be teaching this marginal stuff as an aside to other disciplines, it might be hard to find a job that pays anywhere near the IT level.
> Of course, if it's primarily for personal development, go for it!
> Somebody said, when Science displaced God as the Truth, (in the 19th century!) that philosophy has been relegated to the realm of semantics. Perhaps you might get more from a linguistics course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, I have no intention of quitiing my day job in order to pursue this.  I still love developing software and have no plans of walking away from it.  I have simply always been passionate about the roots of Philosophy and also happen to have a fondness for the much maligned, idealistic philosophy from the early to mid 20th century known as Logical Positivism.
Click to expand...


You should do what you feel is right for you, but for my 2cents, at this point it's a matter of what you want to do more than a matter of what career opportunities it might offer. Not sure how old you are, but you say you have had a good career in software, it's probably a little late to start another one in another discipline. You worked hard to be able to make that decision. Doing something just because you want to is your reward.


----------



## there4eyeM

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I guess if you want to waste thousands of dollars


Waste? Being educated in a field of interest to someone is a waste? 
What is money for, then?


----------



## fncceo

Welcome to your new office ...


----------



## fncceo

Everything you need to know about Western Philosophy.


----------



## there4eyeM

Americans have little use for what are not directly lucrative intellectual pursuits. They think they know what 'practical' is and have no resources for seeing outside that tight, constricting box. Any uncomfortable philosophical issues can be resolved with simplistic religious platitudes or clichéd political jingoisms.


----------



## fncceo

there4eyeM said:


> Any uncomfortable philosophical issues can be resolved with simplistic religious platitudes or clichéd political jingoisms.



Have the Philosophical Sciences resolved any uncomfortable issues lately?  I have to admit, I've had to let my subscription to 'Uncomfortable Philosophical Issues Monthly' lapse to pay my porn bill.

Now I just get the annual Swimsuit Issue.


----------



## RandomPoster

BULLDOG said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked in to the career prospects for a Philosophy major?
> Unless you're good enough to be teaching this marginal stuff as an aside to other disciplines, it might be hard to find a job that pays anywhere near the IT level.
> Of course, if it's primarily for personal development, go for it!
> Somebody said, when Science displaced God as the Truth, (in the 19th century!) that philosophy has been relegated to the realm of semantics. Perhaps you might get more from a linguistics course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, I have no intention of quiting my day job in order to pursue this.  I still love developing software and have no plans of walking away from it.  I have simply always been passionate about the roots of Philosophy and also happen to have a fondness for the much maligned, idealistic philosophy from the early to mid 20th century known as Logical Positivism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should do what you feel is right for you, but for my 2cents, at this point it's a matter of what you want to do more than a matter of what career opportunities it might offer. Not sure how old you are, but you say you have had a good career in software, it's probably a little late to start another one in another discipline. You worked hard to be able to make that decision. Doing something just because you want to is your reward.
Click to expand...


  I understand what you are saying. Like I said, I have no intention of quitiing the job I love that also happens to be paying my bills, and would be paying my tuition as well.  I can simply work full time and go to school on the side, taking classes on my own schedule.  One thing that I am particularly excited about is what people have been telling me about Philosophy departments recently making a shift away from socially toxic agendas and regaining focus on the practical applications of Philosophy and it's usefulness in vocational pursuits.

  Heck, my naive forays into Philosophy as a High School nerd reading Plato later helped inspire me down the obvious path into object-oriented programming as a young adult as it undoubtedly many others in my generation.


----------



## Erinwltr

Mousterian said:


> Have you looked in to the career prospects for a Philosophy major?
> Unless you're good enough to be teaching this marginal stuff as an aside to other disciplines, it might be hard to find a job that pays anywhere near the IT level.
> Of course, if it's primarily for personal development, go for it!
> Somebody said, when Science displaced God as the Truth, (in the 19th century!) that philosophy has been relegated to the realm of semantics. Perhaps you might get more from a linguistics course.


SMH.


----------



## gtopa1

fncceo said:


> Everything you need to know about Western Philosophy.



RULE NUMBER ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## RandomPoster

there4eyeM said:


> Americans have little use for what are not directly lucrative intellectual pursuits. They think they know what 'practical' is and have no resources for seeing outside that tight, constricting box. Any uncomfortable philosophical issues can be resolved with simplistic religious platitudes or clichéd political jingoisms.



  To be fair, I understand the viewpoint of necessity.  Having thought from a practical mindset when I was younger is the only reason I can even consider going back to school without having to worry about having to borrow money.  I never had a credit card until I was married and I didn't buy my house until I could put at least half down.  It agonized me and kept me awake at night until I cleared my name from the debt ledger.  The borrower is a servant to the lender.


----------



## gtopa1

RandomPoster said:


> I was interested in Philosophy, among other things in college, except chose what I deemed the most practical of my interests, Computer Science.  I would make the same choice again if given the chance.  I dropped out of school to accept a job offer in a different location.  After a succesful career in software development , I can afford to go back to school on my own dime and study what I lIke.  My question is how far will finishing my bachelor's degree in Computer Science with a minor in Mathematics go towards fullfilling requirements towards a Science of Philosophy degree?



I did something along that line after a health hiatus from Uni during the 70s. I was very interested in Philosophy after studying a subject on the "Philosophy of Science" at uni and wanted to pursue Philosophy when I was well enough. I was most disappointed when the lecturers turned out to be Marxist apologists and we did virtually nothing on traditional Philo at all. I did attend lectures but ended up at Uni mostly playing Rugby; I left after the year. I have no idea if I passed anything or not that year. I completed my degree part time elsewhere; I was working in Quality Control at a brewery to pay my way through. A most delightful way of supporting myself.

My suggestion? Go for it but check out the orientation of the courses carefully. I would suggest a familiarity with Karl Popper before all else. 

Greg


----------



## frigidweirdo

RandomPoster said:


> I was interested in Philosophy, among other things in college, except chose what I deemed the most practical of my interests, Computer Science.  I would make the same choice again if given the chance.  I dropped out of school to accept a job offer in a different location.  After a succesful career in software development , I can afford to go back to school on my own dime and study what I lIke.  My question is how far will finishing my bachelor's degree in Computer Science with a minor in Mathematics go towards fullfilling requirements towards a Science of Philosophy degree?



You could. You could potentially take an online course too. There are some abroad you might think of, the Open University in the UK for example, might be a lot cheaper.


----------



## BULLDOG

RandomPoster said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked in to the career prospects for a Philosophy major?
> Unless you're good enough to be teaching this marginal stuff as an aside to other disciplines, it might be hard to find a job that pays anywhere near the IT level.
> Of course, if it's primarily for personal development, go for it!
> Somebody said, when Science displaced God as the Truth, (in the 19th century!) that philosophy has been relegated to the realm of semantics. Perhaps you might get more from a linguistics course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, I have no intention of quiting my day job in order to pursue this.  I still love developing software and have no plans of walking away from it.  I have simply always been passionate about the roots of Philosophy and also happen to have a fondness for the much maligned, idealistic philosophy from the early to mid 20th century known as Logical Positivism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should do what you feel is right for you, but for my 2cents, at this point it's a matter of what you want to do more than a matter of what career opportunities it might offer. Not sure how old you are, but you say you have had a good career in software, it's probably a little late to start another one in another discipline. You worked hard to be able to make that decision. Doing something just because you want to is your reward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying. Like I said, I have no intention of quitiing the job I love that also happens to be paying my bills, and would be paying my tuition as well.  I can simply work full time and go to school on the side, taking classes on my own schedule.  One thing that I am particularly excited about is what people have been telling me about Philosophy departments recently making a shift away from socially toxic agendas and regaining focus on the practical applications of Philosophy and it's usefulness in vocational pursuits.
> 
> Heck, my naive forays into Philosophy as a High School nerd reading Plato later helped inspire me down the obvious path into object-oriented programming as a young adult as it undoubtedly many others in my generation.
Click to expand...


You might want to consider an online course or two. Some highly reputable colleges, such as Harvard and MIT have recorded their professors actual class lectures for a wide range of their courses, and put them online for free. It might not be what you are looking for, but it wouldn't hurt to check it out. 
edX


----------



## RandomPoster

fncceo said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any uncomfortable philosophical issues can be resolved with simplistic religious platitudes or clichéd political jingoisms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have the Philosophical Sciences resolved any uncomfortable issues lately?  I have to admit, I've had to let my subscription to 'Uncomfortable Philosophical Issues Monthly' lapse to pay my porn bill.
> 
> Now I just get the annual Swimsuit Issue.
Click to expand...


  What you have put forth is an example of a false dichotomy.  One must not choose one or the other.  I can say with authority that pondering deep philosophical issues does not preclude an individual from masturbating to pornography.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

there4eyeM said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you want to waste thousands of dollars
> 
> 
> 
> Waste? Being educated in a field of interest to someone is a waste?
> What is money for, then?
Click to expand...


What does one do with a degree in philosophy? May as well get it in basket weaving


----------



## fncceo

RandomPoster said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any uncomfortable philosophical issues can be resolved with simplistic religious platitudes or clichéd political jingoisms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have the Philosophical Sciences resolved any uncomfortable issues lately?  I have to admit, I've had to let my subscription to 'Uncomfortable Philosophical Issues Monthly' lapse to pay my porn bill.
> 
> Now I just get the annual Swimsuit Issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you have put forth is an example of a false dichotomy.  One must not choose one or the other.  I can say with authority that pondering deep philosophical issues does not preclude an individual from masturbating to pornography.
Click to expand...


I only have enough time in my life for one.


----------



## RandomPoster

Erinwltr said:


> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked in to the career prospects for a Philosophy major?
> Unless you're good enough to be teaching this marginal stuff as an aside to other disciplines, it might be hard to find a job that pays anywhere near the IT level.
> Of course, if it's primarily for personal development, go for it!
> Somebody said, when Science displaced God as the Truth, (in the 19th century!) that philosophy has been relegated to the realm of semantics. Perhaps you might get more from a linguistics course.
> 
> 
> 
> SMH.
Click to expand...


  To be fair, smashing your head does not actually refute anything and I have no doubt that you are capable of an actual response that will describe your point of view more fully and possibly even persuade others that studying philosophy is a worthwhile pursuit.


----------



## skye

Majoring in Philosophy?

you know what

this is not the 18th century

if it was

I would mayor in  Philosophy....otherwise? no

Cheers


----------



## RandomPoster

fncceo said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any uncomfortable philosophical issues can be resolved with simplistic religious platitudes or clichéd political jingoisms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have the Philosophical Sciences resolved any uncomfortable issues lately?  I have to admit, I've had to let my subscription to 'Uncomfortable Philosophical Issues Monthly' lapse to pay my porn bill.
> 
> Now I just get the annual Swimsuit Issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you have put forth is an example of a false dichotomy.  One must not choose one or the other.  I can say with authority that pondering deep philosophical issues does not preclude an individual from masturbating to pornography.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only have enough time in my life for one.
Click to expand...


  Are you saying the few seconds it takes you to relieve yourself watching pornography is preventing you from analysing life more fully from a philosophical perspective?


----------



## there4eyeM

Augmenting one's abilities to reason, think clearly and arrive at satisfying resolution of existential questions holds no interest for today's American society. Money is the only question, and the only answer.


----------



## RandomPoster

skye said:


> Majoring in Philosophy?
> 
> you know what
> 
> this is notthe 18th century
> 
> if it was
> 
> I would mayor in  Philosophy....otherwise? no
> 
> Cheers



  To be clear, I am financially secure regardless of the outcome of my endeavor.


----------



## RandomPoster

there4eyeM said:


> Augmenting one's abilities to reason, think clearly and arrive at satisfying resolution of existential questions holds no interest for today's American society. Money is the only question, and the only answer.



  Philosophy need not be limited to existential questions.  Practicality can also serve as a grounding force of reason.  I myself have been reminded of this by life far more times than I care to admit.


----------



## toobfreak

RandomPoster said:


> I was interested in Philosophy, among other things in college, except chose what I deemed the most practical of my interests, Computer Science.  I would make the same choice again if given the chance.  I dropped out of school to accept a job offer in a different location.  After a succesful career in software development , I can afford to go back to school on my own dime and study what I lIke.  My question is how far will finishing my bachelor's degree in Computer Science with a minor in Mathematics go towards fullfilling requirements towards a Science of Philosophy degree?




Question 1:  Why do you need to go back to school to learn?  Can't you read a book?  Or do you need to pays someone $78,000 a year to read it to you?
Question 2:  Don't you mean a Philosophy of Science degree?  
Question 3:  Do you want to study philosophy just for the degree, for the dry abstraction, or to really understand yourself deeper?


----------



## BULLDOG

RandomPoster said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Augmenting one's abilities to reason, think clearly and arrive at satisfying resolution of existential questions holds no interest for today's American society. Money is the only question, and the only answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philosophy need not be limited to existential questions.  Practicality can also serve as a grounding force of reason.  I myself have been reminded of this by life far more times than I care to admit.
Click to expand...


Self improvement and increased knowledge is a good enough reason to take the course you are considering.


----------



## RandomPoster

toobfreak said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was interested in Philosophy, among other things in college, except chose what I deemed the most practical of my interests, Computer Science.  I would make the same choice again if given the chance.  I dropped out of school to accept a job offer in a different location.  After a succesful career in software development , I can afford to go back to school on my own dime and study what I lIke.  My question is how far will finishing my bachelor's degree in Computer Science with a minor in Mathematics go towards fullfilling requirements towards a Science of Philosophy degree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question 1:  Why do you need to go back to school to learn?  Can't you read a book?  Or do you need to pays someone $78,000 a year to read it to you?
> Question 2:  Don't you mean a Philosophy of Science degree?
> Question 3:  Do you want to study philosophy just for the degree, for the dry abstraction, or to really understand yourself deeper?
Click to expand...



1.  I'm not willing to spend $78,000 a year.
2.  LOL.  Of course.  I was drunk when I typed it.
3.  I find it to be an interesting subject, although I am leaning more towards something more practical in STEM.


----------



## Unkotare

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I guess if you want to waste thousands of dollars




“Waste”?


----------



## Unkotare

there4eyeM said:


> Americans have little use for what are not directly lucrative intellectual pursuits. They think they know what 'practical' is and have no resources for seeing outside that tight, constricting box. Any uncomfortable philosophical issues can be resolved with simplistic religious platitudes or clichéd political jingoisms.




Who exactly the fuck are you to declare what Americans think?


----------



## DustyInfinity

I encourage the OP to pursue this interest.  Knowing for the sake of knowing is a good thing.  He or she has already stated they are not quitting their job in this pursuit.  Live your life with no regrets, or you will wonder what you missed.


----------

